# Luz estroboscopica con leds



## polaco19 (Ene 21, 2009)

Hola amigos!
he leido mucho el foro pero no he podido encontrar algo especifico para solucionar mi problema...

Quiero hacer los siguiente  :

YouTube - LIN LED STROBE LIGHT

Por si no se ve:

```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_FCks1c6E4&feature=related
```

Comprarlo es muy caro    , asi que creo que hacerlo es mejor solucion

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## ls2k (Ene 21, 2009)

primero no es estrobo solo es un audioritmico que hace funcionar un flip-flop de frecuencia varioable


----------



## polaco19 (Ene 22, 2009)

Es un accesorio para vehiculos, yo lo quiero para instalarlo en mi moto, como aca :


 y no es ritmico si no que tiene varios tipos de iluminacion:


----------



## miguelopez (Mar 5, 2009)

Es solo un secuenciador, se podria hacer con un uC de la serie 12. Los LEDs usados son de alto brillo


----------



## luis dominguez (Ago 26, 2009)

hola no soy un estudiante ni inginiero en electronica,pero se que este pic funciona bien para este proyecto,y sale barato en ecuador 
AQUI TE PONGO EL PROGRAMA  PARA EL (microcode studio


;Práctica con 2 leds  y el PIC12F629 0 12F675

CMCON=%111           ;apaga comparadores de voltaje
ANSEL=%0000          ;apaga C.A/D todos los pines del GPIO digitales
 led1 var byte       ;crea la variable de led1 ,asigna un espacio de memria 
 led2   var byte      ;crea la variable de led1 ,asigna un espacio de memria   

encen:                        ;comiensa linia de programa          
if gpio.0 =0 then estrob  ;pregunta si gpio.0=0 para ir a estrob
GOSUB encen               ;ir a encen
estrob:                       ;nombre de la linia de el programa
for led1 =1 TO 3          ;para repeticiones 1 a 3 veces             
high gpio.1                 ;encender el led gpio.1
pause 120                 ;pause de 0.1 segundos
low gpio.1                 ;apagar el led gpio.1
pause 120                 ;pause de 0.1 segundos
next

pause 1000       ;pause de 1 segundo

estroboscopica2:  ;nombre de la linia de el programa
for led2 =1 TO 3  ;para repeticiones 1 a 3 veces             
high gpio.2      ;encender el led gpio.2
pause 120         ;pause de 0.1 segundos
low gpio.2      ;apagar el led gpio.2
pause 120        ;pause de 0.1 segundos
next

pause 1000       ;pause de 1 segundo
goto estrob      ;ir a estrob
end              ;final de programa


Facil de programar se nesesita ocilador porque tiene un osilador de 4 mhz interno


----------



## raveisrael (Ene 25, 2011)

Gracias a todos en especial al compita que se avento la programacion del pic


esto es muy facil yo si soy ing pero ni de que presumir


hay les va, es un proyecto fashion simplemente hay que configurar el 555 en modo astable y listo variando el capacitor y las resistencias tienes todo el cotorreo


hay unos led´s en venta que son high leds que con uno enciendes un cuarto la verdad no se cuanto cuesten pero todo el proyecto sale en unos 25 pesos mexicanos

dejenme hago el mio pa subirles las fotos paso a paso y el video listo para las party´s


----------



## electrovalvula (Ago 16, 2011)

probaron con un luxometro para saber la intensidad de  la luz?


----------

